# The Return of The Ketchupy Avatar



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2017)

So after about a four year hiatus I decided to return back to TPU and it's awesome folks.  I actually still have the same system I had when I had last posted here.  However, I decided to revamp it a bit with the recently purchased GTX 1080, and a new case.  Rig still runs great, so I decided it was time to do a little something with it. 

Current state:
No modifications, just put it in the new case, did what I could with the cable management that's visible.  Back side is still a mess. 

Next Step(s):

Organize/clean up the wiring on the back side as much as possible
Try to clean up the wiring on the front side a tad, has a few odd ends that I think can be fixed
Install new sleeved extensions when they arrive.
Plan for a water cooling loop.
How it sits right now.  I'll take a picture of the wiring in the back once I open it back up to install the sleeved extensions that I will be receiving.

This won't be no crazy project like some of the awesome ones you see on here, but I still want to share it with you guys and hopefully you all enjoy it!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2017)

Glad your back! Still mod talons?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2017)

Here is what I have inbound now.  Decided to go with white sleeving as the case has a black/white theme to it.  I know it does not go with the board itself but I will eventually replace this board/CPU setup, and then I can throw something in there to go with it 

Here's what I have on the way to help with the wiring side of the build.  Figured with this assortment of clamps, etc, I should be able to route/organize the back side efficiently, at least I hope 

*CableMod Basic ModFlex™ Cable Extension Kit - Dual 6+2 Pin Series - WHITE*





*ModDIY Cord Clips 16mm - Large - Black*
*



*

*ModDIY Cord Clips 13mm - Medium - Black*
*



*

*Mod/smart Wire Saddle - 1/2 in Cable Clip - Black





*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Glad your back! Still mod talons?


Thanks bud!  I still work on a few, but I don't mod them myself, just tuning some from some close friends.  Been into the Chevy world now with the LSx engines.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2017)

Chicken Patty=fitseries3?
If I remember


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2017)

Would you look at that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Chicken Patty=fitseries3?
> If I remember


Nope.



Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bud!  I still work on a few, but I don't mod them myself, just tuning some from some close friends.  Been into the Chevy world now with the LSx engines.



Of course you did. You grew up to be a man and work on man engines.......wait that's not what it sounds like.


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> So after about a four year hiatus I decided to return back to TPU and it's awesome folks.


Crikey you're not kidding! 

I'm now wondering why did you leave us, CP? 

Oh and I'll bet you noticed that 1080 really rev up your PCs performance.  I've got one and I love it.


----------



## theonedub (May 28, 2017)

If I recall correctly, CP originally had to take time away for career advancement/opportunity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Chicken Patty=fitseries3?
> If I remember



Two different members 



cdawall said:


> Would you look at that



haha, How's it going bud?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you did. You grew up to be a man and work on man engines.......wait that's not what it sounds like.



hahaha, I understood 



qubit said:


> Crikey you're not kidding!
> 
> I'm now wondering why did you leave us, CP?
> 
> Oh and I'll bet you noticed that 1080 really rev up your PCs performance.  I've got one and I love it.





theonedub said:


> If I recall correctly, CP originally had to take time away for career advancement/opportunity.



That is correct.  Just had to take some time for myself, had a lot going on and just needed to take some time off certain things.  But here I am now, better than ever.  ...and yes, that 1080 more than double my FPS.  Great card!


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, How's it going bud?



Same old me causing fights and mayhem. You?


----------



## R-T-B (May 28, 2017)

Holy crap a living BFG PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Same old me causing fights and mayhem. You?


hahaha, same.  Making the world a funner place lol



R-T-B said:


> Holy crap a living BFG PSU.


I bought it right before they went out of business.  Has been very solid to say the least


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Alright guys, so big update here.  I said the hell with it, and got a new motherboard/CPU/RAM combo. Decided to go with the Ryzen 1700 CPU, ASRock X370 Taichi motherboard, and some GSKILL RAM.  My system specs is updated if you want to look at specifics.  Although the board had great reviews, I also liked that it went well with the theme of the Define R5 case which is white/black.  I also got the RAM in a color that went with it. 

During this install, I took the opportunity to install my white sleeved PSU extensions, and do some organizing in the back side of the case.  For now it's on the stock cooler but next up is a water cooling loop.  I'm starting my research now on what components to get, but I'm open to any suggestions on radiator, and pumps I should use.  I think it looks pretty good, what do you all think?

Some cable management in the back side so that some of the wires are not just cluttered where ever I could stash them.





The old SSD, and the new one, Samsung EVO 500GB





Did what I could with the back side, but unless I do some custom length wires, or sleeve the wires that come from the PSU to get rid of the extensions, I can't do much about all the left over wiring   I'll keep picking at it little by little but this is as good as it gets for now.





The end result on the front side






My next steps are the following:

Add a water cooling loop
Sleeve the front panel connectors/header wires that plug into motherboard.  Kind of an eye sore, especially the front panel SATA wires that are right next to the white sleeved 24 pin connector on the mother board.
Hopefully you guys are enjoying the updates and the build so far.  Open to suggestions


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 5, 2017)

That is a very nice clean rig right there and those white extensions look great as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> That is a very nice clean rig right there and those white extensions look great as well


Thank you!  I also need to work on getting some better quality pictures with better lighting.  Would do it more justice.  I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 5, 2017)

You'd need a fancy camera for that and just do it during the day and you should be fine


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2017)

Wait, you are the resurrection of Fitseries? 

Glad to have you back bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> You'd need a fancy camera for that and just do it during the day and you should be fine


That's what I plan on doing 



bogmali said:


> Wait, you are the resurrection of Fitseries?
> 
> Glad to have you back bro



  Glad to be back!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I assume he got banned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I assume he got banned


I believe he did, even before I took the break from the site.  Long time ago.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe he did, even before I took the break from the site.  Long time ago.



Yeah he was a jerk then from day 1


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe he did, even before I took the break from the site.  Long time ago.



But I want him to make me some pump tops...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah he was a jerk then from day 1



You know, I actually talked to him a few times like through PM's and he wasn't that bad.  Just seemed like he had his moments.  



cdawall said:


> But I want him to make me some pump tops...


HAHA, I remember that.  Good memory


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

I liked him, but we were both dicks so we got along. I had his cell number years ago, but have obviously lost it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 5, 2017)

wow right out of left field I thought chicken patty was dead

good to have  some textured vegetable protein on tpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I liked him, but we were both dicks so we got along. I had his cell number years ago, but have obviously lost it.


I think I had his too, actually I remember we spoke on the phone a few times.  He had his good days.  Overall I got along well with him 



OneMoar said:


> wow right out of left field I thought chicken patty was dead
> 
> good to have  some textured vegetable protein on tpu



  here I am bud, here I am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Does anybody have some suggestions as far as radiator, and pump to use for my loop?  I'll initially only cool the CPU, but maybe I'll add the card in later, maybe.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 5, 2017)

kay im a make a sandwich with you now
pass the hot sauce and butter please


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 5, 2017)

https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-aio-cpu-cooler-black-11285.html

https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-420-aio-cpu-cooler-black-11390.html

both come with DC12 pumps and are fully expandable to include a gpu loop later


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Does anybody have some suggestions as far as radiator, and pump to use for my loop?  I'll initially only cool the CPU, but maybe I'll add the card in later, maybe.



I hear the EK AIO units are pretty great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> kay im a make a sandwich with you now
> pass the hot sauce and butter please


Here you go sir... 



OneMoar said:


> https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-aio-cpu-cooler-black-11285.html
> 
> https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-420-aio-cpu-cooler-black-11390.html
> 
> both come with DC12 pumps and are fully expandable to include a gpu loop later





Solaris17 said:


> I hear the EK AIO units are pretty great.



I'll look into these.  I was kinda leaning more towards doing my own loop, put little touches here and there to go with the build.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go sir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can respect that, apparently you can disassemble them and add stuff though. Like they are serviceable. and the off the site parts are apparently compatible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I can respect that, apparently you can disassemble them and add stuff though. Like they are serviceable. and the off the site parts are apparently compatible.


I will definitely loo into it, doing so right now actually.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

DIY loop all the things. Last ryzen build I did I used a 1070 and 1800X and that was fine with a single 280 radiator.







This is actually just the EK kit and I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

cdawall said:


> DIY loop all the things. Last ryzen build I did I used a 1070 and 1800X and that was fine with a single 280 radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait. which EK kit was it?  Did you modify it?  I suppose you did? That looks great, really like the pump/res combo.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> wait. which EK kit was it?  Did you modify it?  I suppose you did? That looks great, really like the pump/res combo.



https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p280

Couple of small mods, swapped on the shorter res for the pump vs the 250mL and then obviosuly the GPU block/LED fans. Rest of it is what comes in the box.

EDIT:

This is what it comes with normally






I happen to have the exact pump in my rig at home. D5 PWM, 250mL res, EK CPU block and this goes to two 240's and a 360.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

cdawall said:


> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p280
> 
> Couple of small mods, swapped on the shorter res for the pump vs the 250mL and then obviosuly the GPU block/LED fans. Rest of it is what comes in the box.



This is very good.  I'll definitely look into this.  Thanks bud!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

@cdawall  what kinda temps were you seeing with that loop, and what clocks/voltages?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> @cdawall  what kinda temps were you seeing with that loop, and what clocks/voltages?



In games with silent fans it never exceeds 60C with a  5960X@4.8ghz 1.42v. Under a heavy stress test the bastard actually puts enough heat out that the fans kick up and it hits 70-80C. I don't think it can cool the dumb thing fast enough, with the clocks dropped to a more sane 4.6 1.33v it peaks under heavy stress at like 56C lol.

Mind you the front radiators are stacked with a set of 38mm fans in the center that are unplugged. With those running take another 5-6C off. They are just too loud for what my goal was I sacrificed some temperature for silence. Normal ops is just two Tt ring intakes over the pair of stacked 240's and 3 Tt rings for exhaust on the 360mm rad up top. Only other case fan is a rear exhaust Tt ring. All are set for low noise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

cdawall said:


> In games with silent fans it never exceeds 60C with a  5960X@4.8ghz 1.42v. Under a heavy stress test the bastard actually puts enough heat out that the fans kick up and it hits 70-80C. I don't think it can cool the dumb thing fast enough, with the clocks dropped to a more sane 4.6 1.33v it peaks under heavy stress at like 56C lol.
> 
> Mind you the front radiators are stacked with a set of 38mm fans in the center that are unplugged. With those running take another 5-6C off. They are just too loud for what my goal was I sacrificed some temperature for silence. Normal ops is just two Tt ring intakes over the pair of stacked 240's and 3 Tt rings for exhaust on the 360mm rad up top. Only other case fan is a rear exhaust Tt ring. All are set for low noise.


You might have just sold me on this kit man.  Might even order it now.  Basically a custom loop picked out for you.  The custom loop I had in mind was mostly using EK components anyways LOL.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> You might have just sold me on this kit man.  Might even order it now.  Basically a custom loop picked out for you.  The custom loop I had in mind was mostly using EK components anyways LOL.




The ryzen loop pictured actually gave lower temps than my 5960X does. That maxed at 60C on the GPU and about the same on the 1800X@4.1 1.45v, 1070@2150. That was with just the 280 EK rad, and those Tt ring fans pictured.

My 5960X loop has a bunch of random parts, just the Block/res/pump are EK. Radiators are Swiftys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

You know what, I just pulled the trigger.  Read some reviews and it doesn't get much better than this.  Saved me a few from my custom loop.  Thanks for the info and suggestion!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know what, I just pulled the trigger.  Read some reviews and it doesn't get much better than this.  Saved me a few from my custom loop.  Thanks for the info and suggestion!



That is dope I hope you enjoy it. I actually found the kit to be really really good for what it was.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

cdawall said:


> That is dope I hope you enjoy it. I actually found the kit to be really really good for what it was.


Only thing I'm going to do for starters is to switch out the tubing for white tubing to go with the build. I'll try it like that and go from there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks to all for the recommendations!  I ended up going with the *EKWB EK-KIT P280.  *I also ordered some white tubing to use instead of the clear one to go with the rest of the case. While I'm there installing it, I plan on also tweaking the wiring a tad.  Stay tuned fellas!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2017)

Alright fellas.  Been a while but here is an update on how the PC is coming out.

I finally received my water cooling kit.  It is an EK P280 kit I got from EK, as suggested earlier in this thread.  Great performance.  Dropped my idle temps from about 45-50ºc and 3.2 GHz @1.200v, to 25-30ºc at 3.8 GHz and 1.392v.  Load temps went from about 85-90ºc, to 60-65ºc. Super happy with the kit.  Here are a few pictures:


I ended up using separate tubing I had bought which was the PrimoChill white LRT tubing.











Fans mounted.  One of them came with the sticker coming off.  No problem though, I will be getting two other fans that will match the rear exhaust fan of the case






Here is a shot of the radiator mounted to the front of the case, and then with the filter on.  Can't tell it's there   Yes, filter was cleaned out after wards












Went ahead and mounted the pump/reservoir combo.






Water block installed.  Great piece of work by EK 






Here is the finished product.  I think it looks great!







and finally powered on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2017)

Unfortunately while I was removing the factory cooler from the Ryzen chip, it pulled the chip out with it.  The CPU was fine, but shortly after a RAM slot died on the mother board.  Then the system stopped posting.  I shipped the stuff back to Newegg (board and CPU) and they advised the board was no good.  Regardless I got both replaced and I should have a replacement board and CPU here this week if all goes well.  I took the downtime to order a new PSU, and a PSU Cable replacement set so that I can have all the PSU cables sleeved, and without extensions.  This will drastically improve my cable management, especially on the back side as there won't be so much extra wire.

The PSU I bought was an EVGA 1000W supernova G2.  The sleeved PSU replacement set is from Cable Mod.  Can't wait to finish putting it together with the new PSU and cables


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I assume he got banned


Nope.  He just walked away from PC's.  He was back for a while there at the end of 2015.  Here, let's see if this works.  Hey @Fitseries3


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking good CP!
Are you going to add the GPU to your water cooling loop?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Looking good CP!
> Are you going to add the GPU to your water cooling loop?


I'm debating it.  The GPU runs extremely cool to be honest and it is already overclocked.  So not sure if worth it as it may heat up the CPU a bit.  It will look nicer however.  I'll figure that out a little later down the road.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2017)

I actually moved away from water cooling my GPU(s) when I upgraded from my GTX 780's to the GTX 980Ti a couple years ago for the same reasons you mentioned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

Well for now a small, yet big update on how things are coming along.  Switched over to the Corsair Obsidian 900D case.  Done for this stage of upgrades.  Next up is some different fittings to clean up the loop, and I need to purchase a sleeving kit to see if I can do some sleeving on the front panel wiring, pump wiring, and a few other misc wires that don't match and are a bit of an eye sore.  That, and get the front three case fans to match the one in the rear of the case, and on the radiator.  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2017)

Holy mother chicken that looks great CP nice work.... Although if I may make a suggestion the 8pin GPU power cable would look better coming out the same port hole as the 24pin mobo power and plug in over the top instead of from below give it a go see how it looks post a before and after change and let us argue over it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Holy mother chicken that looks great CP nice work.... Although if I may make a suggestion the 8pin GPU power cable would look better coming out the same port hole as the 24pin mobo power and plug in over the top instead of from below give it a go see how it looks post a before and after change and let us argue over it



You're right, I think it would look better.  I'll definitely give it a go and see how it looks. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2017)

CP! I added your new CPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP! I added your new CPU!


  that's a good one.  A good ol' LS3 in there.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmm how did I miss this? Welcome back CP! I wondered where you'd got off to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

Had to go off and run things at the Chicken Patty factory for a while.  But I'm back, and better than ever! LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

just placed an order for a couple of MDPC goodies.  Time to tidy up the case wiring


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2017)

Some goodies came in from MDPC and Cold Zero.  Some sleeving goodies, and a midplate for the 900D.  Sleeving is for the front panel wiring, and fan cables as my PSU cables are already sleeved.  Now, to find the time to do it all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2017)

Welcome back CP 
i kept seeing you on FB though. You had been busy with life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Welcome back CP
> i kept seeing you on FB though. You had been busy with life.


Yes sir, still am.  But here I am, doing what I can


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 20, 2017)

Good work - clean!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello all,

Bit overdue for an update, but here it is.  Long and busy night.  Finally got around to installing the Cold Zero mid plate.  Also got around to sleeving the front panel connectors, removing the ones I wasn't going to use, sleeving my pump wires, and more cable management.  I got rid of some zip ties and used clamps this time around.  Next step in the project is:


Sleeve the SATA wiring from the HDD cage (awaiting more MDPC SATA sleeving)
New Fans
Sleeve and cable manage new fans
re-work the water loop to clean up the tubing a bit.  Adding some angled fittings, etc.
I also might go ahead and sleeve the 24pin myself with the MDPC sleeving that I have.  I bought the sleeving and the right tools, and now that I'm getting more comfortable sleeving I think I might give it a shot.  Something just doesn't convince me about this 24 pin, just doesn't look right to me.  Can't get the wires organized/tidy no matter what I do.


Stay tuned for more updates, and please let me know what you think so far!

This is before I took it apart today, installed the new RAM.






The backside of the lower compartment with some more tidying of the wires done





Back side, top half





Front side, lower half





...and the money shot


----------



## HammerON (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice CP
Nice pics as well


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 6, 2017)

I must say awesome work, reminds me on my timne of returning back to the source. When I used to have my Asus system. 

I look quite hopeful to see your next work of Install new sleeved extensions when they arrive & Plan for a water cooling loop.


----------

